# Anyone else



## Hillbilly688 (Oct 22, 2012)

I'm a 44 y/o male diagnosed with hasi's about 5 years ago. At my last eno appointment (about 2 months ago) my synthroid was increased to 150 and ever since I have been having episodes of very low blood sugar. I am not a diabetic and have never had any problems with this before. I purchased a monitor to make sure that this was my problem and not my thyroid. I started testing a couple of times a day and my levels where normal until I would have a episode of palps, sweating, shakes, and nausea at that time my sugar would read in the 40's and 50's and once at 37. I went to my general provider and described my symptoms and showed her the readings and she said it was due to my synthroid and advised me to talk to my endo, which I finally got a appointment with this week. Has anyone had any similar problems this is sort of worrisome as it is happening several times a week now ?


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Other Causes of Low Blood Sugar

You don't have to have diabetes to experience low blood sugar. Some other causes of low blood sugar include: 
•certain medications, such as quinine 
•drinking too much alcohol
•some medical conditions, such as hepatitis or kidney disorders
•a tumor that produces excess insulin
•endocrine disorders, such as adrenal gland deficiency

It may benefit to read the whole article............
http://www.healthline.com/health/hypoglycemia#Causes4

I have never heard of Synthroid causing this but anything is possible. However, it is not unusual to have more than one issue going on in the autoimmune department.

You say you are not diabetic so I am presuming you have been tested and all is good in that department?

I would advise you to have your pancreas checked and other endocrine organs.

Providing some info above. This is serious so further testing is warranted.

Welcome to the board.


----------

